# Maze Walls



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

You should use toothpicks.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Paul Bunyan's toothpicks?
Old doors are good , sometimes dunpsters can be very friendly.
Old tall shutters can also work.
I have sometimes used plywood outdoors covering it with alot of paint, keeping it from making any ground contact, set it up on bricks, or whatever?
I sawed lengthwise through an old piece of abs plastic pipe, 1 1/2 inch diameter that then snapped over the top of the plywood, making a weather cover for that vulnerable top edge of wood.


----------



## borrom (Aug 18, 2004)

Three letters PVC


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

google 
Leonard Pickel and/or his Triangular Grid System
This is the best maze design out there! And prevents wobbly walls and provides lots of areas for someone to pop out for shock scares.


----------



## JPcrew109 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Borrom I like that idea. That was the main structure right? And you added material? The problem with material in my case is that poeple get so scared that the go UNDERNEATH the material. Even though we try to make it as tight as possible.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

borrom said:


> Three letters PVC


Now that's alot of PVC.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

This really depends on how many people you intend on putting through your Haunt.


----------



## borrom (Aug 18, 2004)

I build a 30' x 30' haunted "house" of pvc and black plastic every year. I use zip ties and pvc clips to attach it and had a few people run into it but none get out except through the doors.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

When I would use pvc pipe I would either duct tape the pipes and fittings together or put one self-tapping screw into the fitting to hold the pipe. Which do you do?


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

I like the cheap landscape fabric. The roll is only about 4 ft wide but you can sew the fabric together to make larger pannels and seams to slip your pvc pipe through.


----------



## borrom (Aug 18, 2004)

I actually only use friction on the fitting no screw, glue, or tape. the size of the walkthrough and the black plastic gives it a surpising amount of strength.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I have a haunted maze that My nephew & I build each year. It's made out of osb plywood & framed by 2x2x8's to make panels. Also use scrap wood & recycled wooden doors with the hardware still on it. Last year's haunt was 1,500'. Been haunting for over 6 yrs.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I had a call from a haunt somewhere in the 815 area code (Illinois) that wants to sell 450 panels, all painted I guess? They said $10.oo each or best bid?
They may have been called "House of Horrors"?
You get enough panels, it might make more money to build storage garages out of them, rent space out 365 days a year rather than just see October $ for two weeks? OK, "Blasphemey" spoken here.
It was just a random thought.


----------

